# Follow-up - my boy isn't dark-eyed after all!



## SupersonicAcrobatic (Nov 24, 2021)

A while back I made this post about my boy Sunshine, who I had just rescued at the time and was asking about his genetic type. I thought he would be a dark eyed type, as I thought he was mature and he had his cute black eyes.

@StarlingWings Concluded he must be a grey yellowface type II spangle double factor dominant pied budgie, and that he would get irises in time!

I wasn't so sure because his previous owner said he was about a year old so I thought he couldn't still be in his juvenile stage, but he's grown quite a lot bigger in the last few months and developed beautiful grey eyes! I promised that I would post an update so here we are 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sunshine is a VERY handsome fellow!
Thanks for the update. 

I'm glad he's doing well and enjoying his healthy vegetables!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is adorable! I'm so glad he's doing well


----------



## SupersonicAcrobatic (Nov 24, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sunshine is a VERY handsome fellow!
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I'm glad he's doing well and enjoying his healthy vegetables!*


It's pretty funny how he ended up enjoying his greens actually, he was a seed addict when we got him and wouldn't touch them.

Once we got his buddy Coco, who's a pretty well adjusted bird that enjoys his greens, he was quite territorial (still is, we are trying everything to try and get them to bond) so once he saw coco eating some spinach he obviously had to chase coco away and force himself to eat it out of spite. And he realised it was actually pretty good!


----------

